
Scotland's deer are changing shape due to hybridisation - fiaz
http://news.bbc.co.uk/earth/hi/earth_news/newsid_8413000/8413647.stm
======
smackay
There are quite a few projects going on in Scotland which are attempting to
restore species that were extirpated over the past few centuries. Beavers are
being re-introduced and the waters are tested every few years to see if it is
politically acceptable to try and re-introduce wolves - the red deer currently
have no natural predators (apart from humans and possibly a few eagles that
take fawns). Sitka deer messing up the gene pool of red deer may cast some
doubt on the overall goal of this effort and it will certainly add to the cost
if Red Deer are to be kept "pure".

The population of Red Deer is currently unsustainable - they are fed during
the winter by the large estates to maximise their numbers for shooting.
Hybrids might do some damage to this aspect of the economy by dimishing the
trophy value to the estates. However there might some good from this if there
are culls in the areas where hybrids are occurring. It would certainly improve
the areas where the original pine forest is starting to recover by reducing
the grazing pressure from deer.

------
ryanelkins
I don't really see what the big deal is. Isn't this how most species have come
about over time? I guess this is an artificially created scenario somewhat,
but I'm sure there are plenty of species that have come about due to humans
importing animals from one place to another.

It's not like horses in the US where there are no natural predators or
anything.

Now if they start coming across variants that can shoot lasers from their
eyes, I'll be worried.

~~~
gb
I think the worry is the hybrid species might out compete the native red deer,
or that fewer "pure" deer of either species will be left if hybridisation
continues, as the hybrid offspring will be less picky about sticking to their
own kind.

~~~
ryanelkins
I guess I still don't really understand what the concern is. I'm not saying
there isn't one, just that the article didn't really make it clear why this is
a problem, other than the mongrels will take over. Is it a big problem if the
"pure" varieties dissappear?

~~~
daleharvey
people dont really like entire sub species being wiped out, which was close to
happening with native red squirrels with the introduction of grey squirrels.

theres an elements of playing god, but considering the effect we have already
had on the planet I think making efforts to sustain what we currently have can
only be a good thing.

